# Falling to much



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like you need a new board


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

It'd be way too easy to make jokes about how the east coast hills maybe a bit much for the t-rice... but we won't go there huh?


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know, but falling once every other day really doesn't seem a lot to me.
As for your vision, why not use contacts?


----------



## trice161 (Dec 12, 2011)

grafta said:


> It'd be way too easy to make jokes about how the east coast hills maybe a bit much for the t-rice... but we won't go there huh?


well u dont need a Lambo to drive on 50-65mph roads but its def more fun than a saturn 

anyways i go up to VT alot also so its nice to have the Trice for those trips


----------



## trice161 (Dec 12, 2011)

lo0p said:


> I don't know, but falling once every other day really doesn't seem a lot to me.
> As for your vision, why not use contacts?


Well i know its not to much but i never fell before and my friends never fall. Its mostly im getting old and im afraid these falls will eventually start hurting or possibly break something

as for my vision i do use contacts and have my vision checked but i still cant see perfectly


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

trice161 said:


> well u dont need a Lambo to drive on 50-65mph roads but its def more fun than a saturn
> 
> anyways i go up to VT alot also so its nice to have the Trice for those trips


:laugh:

Don't worry, I know, that's why I phrased my comment the way I did.

Falling is certainly part of boarding.

That said, you could work on your board/edge control.

Catching an edge is something that I'd associate more with traditional camber boards but no doubt its possible on what you are riding.

I find doing flat ground 360's to help remind me of whats up with my edges, do it both ways too.

Have a read through the Tips, Tricks & Instructors - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums section. There's info there on board control and general riding tips. It's helped me in the past figure out what I was doing wrong :thumbsup:


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

from what you describe it sounds like it's the board. that model is a rocker + camber under foot design i believe. if you're not familiar with riding a rocker board that could be the problem


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

brownSnow said:


> from what you describe it sounds like it's the board. that model is a rocker + camber under foot design i believe. if you're not familiar with riding a rocker board that could be the problem


Yeah but rocker/camber combo is usually less catchy :dunno:

I went from trad camber to NS RC combo and it was a world easier to ride imo


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

PM snowolf, I remember him giving some advice on this a while back. There is a solution.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I've noticed myself have this same problem in the past. I doubt there's a single tell-all solution, but I'll tell you what I did and you can work from there.

I also was skipping heel side and would catch my front edge every once in awhile. I made two small changes that made all the difference in the world. First, I adjusted my highbacks forward just a tad. Not much at all, just enough for me to be forced to bend my knees a little more. By bending your knees, you have better shock absorption for when these bumps happen. The second relates to the first, bend your knees more. 

What worked for me is consciously thinking about my knee bend the first 2-3 runs of the day. The whole way down I would remind myself to flow in and out of my turns. To keep my legs at a point where I could recover if I bounced on a transition. 

The changes not only helped me catch edges less, but also made me more confident. Just my .02, but It may help. Good luck!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> I've noticed myself have this same problem in the past. I doubt there's a single tell-all solution, but I'll tell you what I did and you can work from there.
> 
> I also was skipping heel side and would catch my front edge every once in awhile. I made two small changes that made all the difference in the world. First, I adjusted my highbacks forward just a tad. Not much at all, just enough for me to be forced to bend my knees a little more. By bending your knees, you have better shock absorption for when these bumps happen. The second relates to the first, bend your knees more.
> 
> ...


A little foward lean goes a long way. I find on groomers when they get all sloppy, having lots of forward lean forces me to bend my knees. Makes all the difference riding through all the choppy clumps of snow.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Falling is part of snowboarding, I fall countless times a day. It's not the boards fault though I can guarantee that. Someone may be able to help you with what you are doing wrong on your heelside


----------



## trice161 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks For all the help

I will be taking everyones advice and add some forward lean since i never really ride with any forward lean. We will see what happens and i will let everyone know. 

Snowolf, What do you mean by winshield wiper turning?


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

NS rocker camber lifts higher in comparison to Lib C2BTX. My Trice when layed on te ground is almost flat, where as my proto when on the ground the tip and tail are clearly in the air.

I personally find the Trice to stiff and catchy for my liking. The only thing that you can really do to stop your trice from catching too much; is to never sharpen it and allow the flex to slowly break in over time.

The Trice is a really aggressive board, so you always have to pay attention when using it. I consider my self and int-advanced rider, and every now and then when I least expect it the board with decide to catch an edge and fling me down the hill.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

trice161 said:


> well u dont need a Lambo to drive on 50-65mph roads but its def more fun than a saturn





roboelmo said:


> I personally find the Trice to stiff and catchy for my liking. The only thing that you can really do to stop your trice from catching too much; is to never sharpen it and allow the flex to slowly break in over time.
> 
> The Trice is a really aggressive board, so you always have to pay attention when using it. I consider my self and int-advanced rider, and every now and then when I least expect it the board with decide to catch an edge and fling me down the hill.


Car analogy anyone? So I got a sports car, but I wanted a nice soft ride... or my Lambo is fun, but difficult to drive in certain conditions and will bite if i'm not paying attention :dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Some guy in this thread apparently had the same problem:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...tion-what-does-never-summer-2.html#post452109


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

trice161 said:


> I would say I almost fall once every other day now. There never really hard falls they just knock the wind out of me but im getting old now and tired of falling


if your only falling once every other day i dont think you are pushing yourself enough. what do you classify as a fall though? like your seriously eating shit once every other day, or just washing out once every other day.


----------

